# Guarantees email 3-13-15



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Lyft sent me an email promising more guarantees for certain prime hours this weekend. I click Opt In and I get the following message, "Sorry, it looks like you are ineligible for this guarantee. Questions? Reach out through the Help Center."

Does anyone have experience resolving this issue? I've been told by Lyft before that emails like this are targeted, so they selected my email address to target me. Why would they send it if I am not eligible. I sent a msg in the Help Center, but my experience has been that they get back a few days later.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Haha.. Same thing here. Looks like I will be doing uber this weekend.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Same here man... I promised myself not to drive for lyft anymore after what happened last time with guaranteed payment. But after seeing $60 guarantee, I could not resist myself and tried to sign up but got a same message.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

$40 guarantee in chicago.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

They had one last weekend, and it allowed me to opt in then (I didn't work the guaranteed hours). Nothing changed since last weekend, so I'm guessing it's a system error if it is happening to you guys as well.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Most likely system error.. But I don't want to go out and drive without knowing requirements. First guaranteed, driver had to have at least one customer... 2nd one, at least tow customers per hour. Who knows if lyft changed it again or not.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dcspride said:


> Most likely system error.. But I don't want to go out and drive without knowing requirements. First guaranteed, driver had to have at least one customer... 2nd one, at least tow customers per hour. Who knows if lyft changed it again or not.


Good point. I believe they put the "rules" in the email last week, but no rules in the email today.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Same here. I already decided not to drive this weekend because the streets have been flooded with newly onboarded Lyft drivers. But with the guarantee, I'd consider it. Did a few 'test hours' this week. With new driver hordes my hourly gross was less than 1/2 of what it was prior. 

Let the newbies take the crap for pay OR maybe they are the only ones getting the guarantees so Lyft can get their grand a driver onboarding costs back.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lyft system allows opt in now. Yeah, I bit.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

I just opted in. However i dont see anywhere where they state the number of rides you need per hour. Are we to assume its one per hour as usual?


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah... I didn't see it anywhere either.. I am going to guess we need 2 per hour since that's what is was on last guarantee.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Same here. I already decided not to drive this weekend because the streets have been flooded with newly onboarded Lyft drivers. But with the guarantee, I'd consider it. Did a few 'test hours' this week. With new driver hordes my hourly gross was less than 1/2 of what it was prior.
> 
> Let the newbies take the crap for pay OR maybe they are the only ones getting the guarantees so Lyft can get their grand a driver onboarding costs back.


I don't get these offers. That sucks. 
There was Pepsi Center games the last three nights but it wasn't busy like it had been the past few weeks. Shit ton of Lyft drivers.

Hoping this doesn't kill St Pattys.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I think there is a "see more details" link at the bottom of the email offer. 

It still appears to be 1 an hour.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> I don't get these offers. That sucks.
> There was Pepsi Center games the last three nights but it wasn't busy like it had been the past few weeks. Shit ton of Lyft drivers.
> 
> Hoping this doesn't kill St Pattys.


Same where I drive. Been complaining about it for a couple weeks now. Cut my pay in half, basically. There are officially now more Lyft than Uber drivers.

Getting the one fare per hour may still be a challenge with all the new drivers, for the guaranteed hours. IF it is, I'll just go home. Guarantees that can't be paid for lack of biz and sitting around just ain't in the cards for me. Will go drink green beer with my wild Irish buddies and watch the fist fights. Maybe even get involved with one or 2.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

When i click that link i do not see anywhere that specifically states 1 ride an hour. They seem to insinuate it but not state it outright. Could lead to confusion.

Also notice how they do not specifically say you must be online for 50 min out of each hour.

In the previous guarantee i did they stated these rules clearly and not they are being ambiguous.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Same where I drive. Been complaining about it for a couple weeks now. Cut my pay in half, basically. There are officially now more Lyft than Uber drivers.
> 
> Getting the one fare per hour may still be a challenge with all the new drivers, for the guaranteed hours. IF it is, I'll just go home. Guarantees that can't be paid for lack of biz and sitting around just ain't in the cards for me. Will go drink green beer with my wild Irish buddies and watch the fist fights. Maybe even get involved with one or 2.


My buddy has told me he keeps hearing Uber advertise for drivers on the radio constantly.

Wish they would put some more effort into recruiting new customers, instead of more drivers. The rate at which these guys must burn through cash is unfathomable.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ichie said:


> When i click that link i do not see anywhere that specifically states 1 ride an hour. They seem to insinuate it but not state it outright. Could lead to confusion.


It's there in the fine print.

"Each ride counts toward the hour it was accepted in"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> My buddy has told me he keeps hearing Uber advertise for drivers on the radio constantly.
> 
> Wish they would put some more effort into recruiting new customers, instead of more drivers. The rate at which these guys must burn through cash is unfathomable.


Yeah. Just read the reports here about how many drivers take the Uber pay and have considerably more guarantee pay than fares. Uber has to be bleeding money. Same with Lyft handing out free rides by the score. Bleeding money.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

Notice 


scrurbscrud said:


> It's there in the fine print.
> 
> "Each ride counts toward the hour it was accepted in"


I saw that but that can apply to 1 ride an hour or 2 rides an hour. In the presidents day guarantee they stated "complete at least 1 ride an hour". In the last guarantee i got about a week ago they said "complete 2 rides an hour". That fine print can apply to both scenarios.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

Ichie said:


> Notice
> 
> I saw that but that can apply to 1 ride an hour or 2 rides an hour. In the presidents day guarantee they stated "complete at least 1 ride an hour". In the last guarantee i got about a week ago they said "complete 2 rides an hour". That fine print can apply to both scenarios.


They just sent out an update stating its one ride per hour. Excellent


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ichie said:


> Notice
> I saw that but that can apply to 1 ride an hour or 2 rides an hour. In the presidents day guarantee they stated "complete at least 1 ride an hour". In the last guarantee i got about a week ago they said "complete 2 rides an hour". That fine print can apply to both scenarios.


Yes, it is somewhat ambiguous, BUT for lack of a clear 2 per hour statement I'm going with 'each ride' in that hour, singular tense, ride, not rides.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

We got a "corrected" email with the opt in button working. I can't upload a copy of it, but the statement reads:
"For each hour, make sure to spend *50 minutes in driver mode* and *give one complete ride*..."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Same where I drive. Been complaining about it for a couple weeks now. Cut my pay in half, basically. There are officially now more Lyft than Uber drivers.
> 
> Getting the one fare per hour may still be a challenge with all the new drivers, for the guaranteed hours. IF it is, I'll just go home. Guarantees that can't be paid for lack of biz and sitting around just ain't in the cards for me. Will go drink green beer with my wild Irish buddies and watch the fist fights. Maybe even get involved with one or 2.


POST # 14 /@ scrurbscrud: Do you have

a Hyperlink to those Driver Numbers?

The last Official #[F]Uber numba was
NYEish at 162,000+. With @john djjjoe
claiming a 7 to 5 Ratio for New/Deacts
I'm just guessing it's more now? I can't
ever remember seeing Lyfters Numbers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14 /@ scrurbscrud: Do you have
> 
> a Hyperlink to those Driver Numbers?
> 
> ...


I use a simple examination of the pax app for both Uber and Lyft drivers and know what to expect, normally, between the 2 companies. It was first Uber driver saturation that caused me to stop Ubering. Before the last rate cut and guarantees they onboarded a shitload of new drivers and they showed up in the pax app. To verify my observations I did (and do) short time test runs, 2-3 hours, to see what the hourly fare #'s would be. And based on the two methods, # of drivers verified by test run hours, you can tell if it's a waste of time or not. Do it long enough and the test run confirmations become a lesser requirement.

I have better things to do than sit in my ride doing nothing or grossing $8-12 an hour, like play GOLF.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

No guarantee in LA?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

driveLA said:


> No guarantee in LA?


Guarantee in the SD area offer states that all rides will pay 1.25 guarantee, no requirements other than rides must originate in certain geographical zones. No opt in that I can see. Just pick up rides in teh designated areas and get 1.25 Prime


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Guarantee in the SD area offer states that all rides will pay 1.25 guarantee, no requirements other than rides must originate in certain geographical zones. No opt in that I can see. Just pick up rides in teh designated areas and get 1.25 Prime


You mean them tiny little pink spots on the driver app that last a few seconds and move around continually?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You mean them tiny little pink spots on the driver app that last a few seconds and move around continually?


Yes, but the areas are guaranteed during the stated hours. They are the areas of the busiest activity in this area and not just those itty bitty pink spots. All of a well known beach area,downtown and its surrounding area. Woohoo, rates back to the last price cut with the guarantee, or so.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yes, but the areas are guaranteed during the stated hours. They are the areas of the busiest activity in this area and not just those itty bitty pink spots. All of a well known beach area,downtown and its surrounding area. Woohoo, rates back to the last price cut with the guarantee, or so.


You do Plus too don't you?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You do Plus too don't you?


LYFT Plus as equals UBER XL? Yes. Though I don't get many LYFT Plus requests. Certainly nothing like UBER XL. But I have only given 2 LYFT rides in the last 7 weeks due to the UBER guarantee program.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I emailed them about last weekend's guarantee and I should be getting $60 or so difference in weds pay check. So took a bit to get it solved.

As for distracting pax who made driving unsafe and irritating and whose friends liked in my car. Ugh


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Just so you guys know, you have to give 2 rides per hour.. At least in Boston. I went out to do it from 3-8 o'clock.. The problem is there were so many lyft cars on the road and not enough passengers. Boston being school city and majority of schools are on spring break, there isn't any demand. Therefor, out of 5 hours I worked, only 3 hrs qualify for $60 guarantee.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

Dcspride said:


> Just so you guys know, you have to give 2 rides per hour.. At least in Boston. I went out to do it from 3-8 o'clock.. The problem is there were so many lyft cars on the road and not enough passengers. Boston being school city and majority of schools are on spring break, there isn't any demand. Therefor, out of 5 hours I worked, only 3 hrs qualify for $60 guarantee.


For chicago it is one ride per hour. I did three hours this morning that were the easiest $120 dollars gross that i have ever made. Usually when i drive downtown Chicago i an rarely more than 5 min without a ping but today i was getting literally 1 ride every hour. Had 4 total rides in three hours and sat around (with my tablet) approx 70% of the time i was out there. I love not doing anything but getting $40 to sit.

As long as Lyft doesnt play any games this should be a lucrative weekend. Hope others are having the same luck.


----------

